# Painting Kitchen Cabinets



## lora (May 8, 2007)

I am painting some kitchen cabinets. The cabinets have been sanded and primed with an oil base primer.

I have been told that the Sherwin Williams ProClassic Waterborne Interior Latex Enamel paint would be the best product for this project. (see description below) Has anyone used ProClassic for cabinets before and agree or is there a better product out there for me to use i.e, behr?

*(**sherwin williams**) ProClassic® Waterborne Interior Latex Enamel* 

Durable, non-yellowing finish
Superior flow and leveling - no brush or roller marks
Ideal for high-traffic areas
Available in Gloss, Semi-Gloss and Satin finishes for multiple looks
Designed for concrete, drywall, masonry, paneling, plaster and wood surfaces
http://www.sherwin-williams.com/do_...iams_products/interior_house_paint/paints.jsp


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Lora

Proclassic is good stuff. Yes, this would be one of the better products for cabinets. Beware, this stuff sets up real quick, when applying be generous with the paint and brush fast. On the second coat a quick roll makes them look amazing. :thumbsup: 

Have you been over to contractortalk.com in the painting area? you can find a few threads about this specific topic that we talked about in some detail

...and for your general knowledge- Behr paint (any kind, any price) is garbage. No respected contractor uses Behr, even on cheaper jobs something like SW promar is used. If anyone suggests using behr to you....just run away, curl up into the fetal position, and cry. 


Oh and for your safety...saying Behr in here is like yelling BOMB!....It'll get you attention, but it's ain't good attention


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

lora said:


> I have been told that the Sherwin Williams ProClassic Waterborne Interior Latex Enamel paint would be the best product for this project.


That would be arguable
Ben Moore's Impervo (waterborne enamel) would be just as good




lora said:


> ... or is there a better product out there for me to use i.e, behr?


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha .....
:laughing:

Welcome to the forums
First of all Behr is complete crap
Most of us won't even touch it
It's only popular because of the huge marketing machine behind it, and the blind trust millions put into a company that sells them shoddy goods
They just don't know any better

The difference between SW's PC/BM's I and Behr latex is mind boggling

Behr is the Yugo of the paint world

* For further reading on the Yugo, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yugo#U.S._History


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

slickshift said:


> That would be arguable
> Ben Moore's Impervo (waterborne enamel) would be just as good


agreed


----------



## Bushdude (Apr 17, 2007)

my big problem with latex on cabinets, doors, windows etc. is that it softens up "curls" along areas that move like hinges, along the sides of double hung windows and such.

For my money if you want the longest wearing, most washable product for cabinets, oil's the ONE...


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Have any of you ever used Mirrolac from Devoe?

As far as I am concerned... I don't shop at Sherwin Williams... and... I don't shop at Wal-Mart!


----------



## Brushslingers (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes I have... was ok, personally for cabinets, if I have to do them in waterborne, I use fastcoat... unfortunatly Wolvie, it's an SW product.

Oh, and I do shop at wallyworld from time to time, even bought a company sams club membership...hehehe


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

If you plan on using pro classics waterborne I would recommend using flowtrol latex paint conditioner


----------

